# نكت جااااامدة جدااااااا



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

فيه مدرس قال لطالب أعرب كلمة بعوضه قال الباء حرف جر وعوضه ولد عمي في الديرة 
========================
صعيدي شاف 100 جنيه جديدة في الشارع ، بص يمين شمال ما شافش حد أخذها وحط بدلها واحده قديمه 
========================
اثنين ساكنين في خيمة وراقدين على ظهورهم بالليل ناظر الأول للسما وقال للثاني وش تشوف ؟ قال اشوف نجوم كثيرة.... قال هذا وش يدل علية ؟ قال الثاني : ان فيه مجرات وكواكب غيرنا في هالكون . قال الأول هذا يدل ان سقف خيمتنا انسرق ياغبي 
========================
واحد ذكي كان مسافر يوم رجع لقى بيته مليان صراير قام غير قفل الباب ========================
اثنين صعيده مسلحين مسكو صعيدي قالوا له انته معانا والا مع التانيين ,قال انا معاكم .... قالوله طب احنا التانيين بقه 
========================
في واحد انكسر حوضه ..... ركبوله مغسلة في واحد عمل نفسه ميت دفنوه 
========================
سكران بسأل محشش عمرو دياب اخو محمد فؤاد رد عليه لا يا اهبل تشابه اسماء 
========================
صعيدى حب يعمل ليلة حمرة ولع فى الشقة النار 
========================
واحد سباك سايب رسالة على التليفون يقول ا ترك اسمك وعنوانك بعد سماع صوت السيفون 
========================
محشش راح عزا سأله اللي بجنبه عزيت؟ قال لا عالديزل 
========================
فى واحد هندى يبى يقول انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون فقال انت يروح وبعدين انايجى 
========================
واحد صعيدى قال لواحد صعيدى تانى لو قلت اية اللى فى القفص دة هاديك منة منجيتين قالو لة جوافة 
========================
في واحد محشش صحي من النوم عطشاااااااااااان راح فتح الثلاجه شاف الجلي يهتز قاله لا تخاف انا ابغى اشرب مويه 
========================
واحد محشش اتصل على ناس قال : هذا بيت سعد؟ قالوا لا .. .قال لهم : اجل ليش تردون 
========================
في كلب ينبح صابه انهيار عصبي ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .كان ينبح على واحد مايسمع 
========================
في واحد دخل سوبر ماركت سال الكاشير عندك سكر قال ايوة قال الله يشفيك 
========================
واحد صعيدى راح السفاره الامريكيه علشان يسافر امريكا فقلوله انتا معاك لغه فقلهم لغة اه وبتاع الحكايه كلها عملية فهلوه فسفروه فعدى من ادام مكان فيه فرح كبير قوى فسال واحد خواجه فساله(هو فرح مين ده يا خواجه) فقله اى دونت نوه فعدى تانى بعدها بيوم فلئى جنازه كبيره قوى فى نفس امكان فسال واحد خواجه (هو مين اللى مات) فئله اى دونت نوه فقله لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله دكان لسه فرحه امبارح 
========================
مره واحد صعيدي وقع من الطابق السابع ولما تجمع الناس حوله ساله واحد ايش في فقال له والله ما ادري انا واصل الحين 
========================
مره واحد مستعجل تجوز وحده مستعجله خلفو ولد مش فاضيلهم 

========================
هندي ارسل رساله فاضيه لاهله في الهند ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟ زعلان مايكلمهم 
========================
صعيدي انقفل على اصبعه الباب ...... الباب ورم 
========================
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*نكت جملية جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا ماجد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا كوكو
ميررررسى يا باشا
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*في كلب ينبح صابه انهيار عصبي ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .كان ينبح على واحد مايسمع 
 ههههههههه عسل يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *تحفة يا كوكو*
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *في كلب ينبح صابه انهيار عصبي ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .كان ينبح على واحد مايسمع​*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههه عسل يا كوكو *​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا رنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (9 سبتمبر 2009)

> مره واحد صعيدي وقع من الطابق السابع ولما تجمع الناس حوله ساله واحد ايش في فقال له والله ما ادري انا واصل الحين


ههههههههههههههه

اشطة ياكوكو
ايه النكت الجمده دى ​


----------



## dodoz (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لييك *
*نكت حلوة*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## لوزه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

النكت حلوه اوى ياجماعه


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوين كتييييييير


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> اشطة ياكوكو
> 
> ايه النكت الجمده دى ​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا بطرس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى لييك *
> *نكت حلوة*
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا دودو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

لوزه قال:


> النكت حلوه اوى ياجماعه


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا لوزه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوين كتييييييير


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ابو كف 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (15 سبتمبر 2009)

سكران بسأل محشش عمرو دياب اخو محمد فؤاد رد عليه لا يا اهبل تشابه اسماء



عجبتني دي يا كوكو 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميررررسى على مروورك يا ميرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 سبتمبر 2009)

> > > > > > صعيدي شاف 100 جنيه جديدة في الشارع ، بص يمين شمال ما شافش حد أخذها وحط بدلها واحده قديمه


*
اخص عليك يا كوكو كدة تسيحلى ههههههههههههه
يعنى راعى انى من عروس الصعيد
يعنى اتفضحت علنى اهئ اهئ
مخمصاك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه
معلش ماحدش اخد باله 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كيريا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Elita (21 سبتمبر 2009)

​


> واحد سباك سايب رسالة على التليفون يقول ا ترك اسمك وعنوانك بعد سماع صوت السيفون
> ​



​ههههههههههههههههاي 
بس كلهم بضحكو
مرسي لالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا اليتا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jesus love maro (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلوة اوووي 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم رمسيس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو 
نكت هايله فعلا 
وجامده جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kmmmoo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة يا كوكو 

شكرا ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

نكت تجنن ،


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

